# Post Your Camera Shots!



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

S'alright for a front facing camera


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is Dub. The only girl to never let me down. Look at those pretty brown eyes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Say hello to my awesome computer setup. It feels like this is where I live, not the rest of my "living space". XD
It has everything I could possibly need, popcorn, AC, internet, and ponies. Also closeup of the ponies for funsies. XD


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man your guys' pics are turning out really nice. I haven't taken any in good lighting yet so all of mine are so-so. Not to mention, it isn't easy pointing the broad side of this bastard where you want it to shoot lol.








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Man your guys' pics are turning out really nice. I haven't taken any in good lighting yet so all of mine are so-so. Not to mention, it isn't easy pointing the broad side of this bastard where you want it to shoot lol.
> View attachment 30310
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Nice beard!

Here I am, with no mutton chops, in my pajamas....must've been a late night coding.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Nice beard!
> 
> Here I am, with no mutton chops, in my pajamas....must've been a late night coding.


Hah, yeah I shaved it all off after I looked at the pic. My kitties like it more when its short and like sandpaper; the better to scratch them with xD

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2012)

cool! thread


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Bender said:


> cool! thread


Join the fun.... you know you want to. And BTW, if you're gonna make fun of us you're gonna have to do better than that. Were pretty solid around these parts.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hehe

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

And how is everyones somewhat clear. On euroskank cm10 I couldn't get mime to take clear pics at all. See this one too

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yeah and go on and hate cause I'm a Mac and iPad user. (Except my iPad hasn't been used since I got my N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> rawr!


Camera zoom fx

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Loser with an iPad!! Eh geh geh geh.

Normally I do the three stooges laugh but your iPad earned a Popeye. =p. Seriously tho, cant make fun of you if you owned an iPad and bought a seven. Good choice.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zpithika (Aug 22, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> S'alright for a front facing camera


What theme is that for poweramp??

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Loser with an iPad!! Eh geh geh geh.
> 
> Normally I do the three stooges laugh but your iPad earned a Popeye. =p. Seriously tho, cant make fun of you if you owned an iPad and bought a seven. Good choice.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Lo haven't used the iPad since







. My 3 year old niece overtook it as soon as I got my 7 haha

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Stea1thmode (Oct 19, 2011)

Spot the real kitty. Clue: its not the pink one ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

